# Nikon D300 Firmware Question



## ZWolfe21 (Jun 4, 2010)

Ok so i've recently bought a D300 from a longtime friend I very much trust, however he hasn't applied the firmware updates to the current one (1.10). 

So I think the updates are 1.00 -> 1.02 -> 1.03 and then 1.10. 

Current Firmware on the camera are
A: 1.02
B: 1.00

He said there was an issue applying 1.02 B. I've also read that these must be done in succession, so is that true? If so, how would I go about getting the older versions?

Kinda lost here. Or would I be better off contacting Nikon Support?


----------



## ZWolfe21 (Jun 4, 2010)

Nevermind, got my answers. They're complete packages, doesn't have to be done in succession. According to Nikon Techs. Worked perfectly.


----------

